# King Baboon hissing



## arachnocat (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a cute little female C. crawshayi this week. She's been making herself at home in her new tank. I took a nice fang pic before she burrowed again. This is my first time owning a T that can hiss so I made a little video of me getting her a bit riled up. If any of you haven't heard a T hiss before, here ya go 

[YOUTUBE]yzZXffnoT-o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it me or the hand seem to be shaking ?! LOL

Oh and dont blow on it ... especially not just for making it angry for a video


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's some pics of her.


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I was in an odd position trying to hold my digital camera and the tongs. Was trying to get her to hiss without touching her. I know it wasn't very nice of me :evil: 
I'll be leaving her alone from now on. At least not trying to make her mad on purpose


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 13, 2006)

im sure it didnt do anything to serious to do that.

i love this T, i just cant bring myself to get a pet hole


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 13, 2006)

Nothing serious, you wont injure her by blowing on it, but they hate it.


----------



## JdC (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!! That was really cool.  Those Baboons certainly deserve their reputation.  The only spider I've seen/heard hiss in real life is a full-grown Blondi.... and that was insanely freaky.  I thought that nothing a tarantula could do would freak me out, but that really made me take a step back.  12 inches of hissing, hair kicking attitude... it sets off some primal human instinct to flee!!


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats neat, first time I've seen that...


----------



## CedrikG (Oct 13, 2006)

JdC said:


> 12 inches of hissing, hair kicking attitude...



Then you have seen the biggest recorded spider in the world


----------



## ErikH (Oct 13, 2006)

She is beautiful!  Nice video, too.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 13, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Then you have seen the biggest recorded spider in the world


yea i was thinking the same thing.  but still i know that when you have a blondi 9"+ it sure can seem 12" lol


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've never actually seen a stridulating T before.... thanks for that.


----------



## Arlius (Oct 13, 2006)

I haven't seen/heard either, thanks also! Makes me want a King Baboon and miss my recently deceased Blondi sling.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 14, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Nothing serious, you wont injure her by blowing on it, but they hate it.


No but he may injure himself by blowing on her   I can't wait till mine are even 2"


----------



## Sof (Oct 21, 2006)

Awesome video, I've never heard one doing that!

Does anyone know how exactly some t's can hiss?


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 21, 2006)

Its a beutiful T I'll say that much!


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 22, 2006)

they are able to hiss from rubbing hairs on their chelicerae if i am not mistaken


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmm I once read they produced that hissing sound by rubbing their jaws, front legs, or palps against each other. I can't remember exactly where now though:? LOL I'm getting too old to remember stuff like i used to:wall: :wall:
Ahhh is there any cure for getting old??


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 22, 2006)

yeah... death.


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 22, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> yeah... death.


Hey I don't wanna go yet , I still want to have some kids one day


----------



## tattoo_rebel (Oct 23, 2006)

Kriegan said:


> Hey I don't wanna go yet , I still want to have some kids one day


  You mean YOU want to have kids???  Can i be the godfather?;P lol just get rid of that strict and discipline military formation crap you have bro and you'll raise normal little monsters lol


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 23, 2006)

tattoo_rebel said:


> You mean YOU want to have kids???  Can i be the godfather?;P lol just get rid of that strict and discipline military formation crap you have bro and you'll raise normal little monsters lol


 shhhh don't say that to Michelle lol:wall: Yeah, i would like to be father one day BUT i want to have kids when i'm READY and have TIME to raise and enjoy them  IMO kids should be planned when you both want them.


----------



## funnylori (Oct 24, 2006)

That is so amazing, thank you for sharing it with us. :-D


----------

